# What do you shoot?



## Pellet_fire_177 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey just wondering what all ya'll like to shoot with you air rifle or pellet guns! My target of choice are tree rats haha! :sniper:


----------



## Zipp (May 4, 2015)

I acquired a .25 cal synrod. It's a real thumper! When I first sighted in at 20 yds I placed a target on a pallet. I found that the pellets were passing clean through. A good backstop is paramount. The .25 will pass through the game and have potential for ricochet. Many say the .25 Maurader is back yard friendly due to being quiet. It is quiet. Be advised, the 25 will do a lot of damage. It will likely pass clean through your intended target and keep going. Remember this and be safe..


----------



## 10gaOkie (Nov 1, 2009)

My neighborhood is built in an old pecan orchard. Needless to say, I have squirrels out the kazoo. Squirrel meat is tasty, no mattery how you cook it. I normally grill it on my gas grill and serve it along with some simple to make bourbon dipping sauce. 15 yard head shots are the norm. IMO, I dont believe there is a better tasting meat than squirrel due to their diet.
My guns are a SR2 Beeman .177 springer and a Hatsan 87 Vortex QE .22 that I have not shot enough to get it broke in yet.

Chris


----------

